# Yandina Sterday Markets Ripping For Mead



## Thefatdoghead (28/11/12)

Just thought id'e let all the mead makers out there know there is some really great honey at these markets and there is a dude selling 6kg of blackberrys for $20. I know because i'll be making a nice blackberry melomel with some great verital honey soonish.

Cheers


Thats Saturday sorry.


----------

